# se-r euros



## jsem0n (Apr 26, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody knows where I can get euro taillights for a 92 sentra Se-R... I have looked forever and cannot seem to find any and was hoping that somebody here may be able to help... I have heard that euros for a 200sx will fit in the sentra se-r's but i don't know if this is true and don't want to waste my money if it won't work... if anybody knows please let me know... any help is greatly appreciated

Jason


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

To the best of my knowledge, no one produces euro tails for the SE-R (other then the B15).


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

hrm another post about euros for a 200sx/sentra, be sure to put on your flame suit


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

What a way to waste your first post..... :fluffy:


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Bottom line - everyone starts somewhere. No flaming necessary.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

200SE said:


> Bottom line - everyone starts somewhere. No flaming necessary.


we arent flaming it just that this topic has been asked about 1.5 BILLIONS ( exaggeration ) times on this forum and everyone is sick of reading the same exact post when they could do a simple search and find out that it is non existant @ all !


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

200SE said:


> Bottom line - everyone starts somewhere. No flaming necessary.


 :lame: 
Sometimes flaming is necessary.....

:banhump:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> :lame:
> Sometimes flaming is necessary.....
> 
> :banhump:


i hafta agree sometimes it is necessary to a certain extent ! :thumbup:


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

i dont think its necessary, some newbie needs some guidance. its probably they're first time posting in a forum. so try to help them out. I think flaming and beeing owned and all that stuff is childish. Grow up and help a fella nissan driver out.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it's time for people to do a little research on thier own. Take the initative to learn about thier car...instead of just relying on others to do all the work for them.

If you read that first post, it's obvious that the guy needs to do some reading about the car.

It would of took a few seconds for that person to do a search and find the information they were looking for...


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> :lame:
> Sometimes flaming is necessary.....
> 
> :banhump:



Thanks for the "Lame" sign.  You're entitled to think I'm lame, but telling someone "what a way to waste your first post" is hardly constructive.
To comment on your statement - you're right, sometimes it is necessary. If there's a guy who's got 32 posts and all of them are common questions and he's been told to search before - YES flaming is necessary. However, if someone has 1 post (like this case) and is just looking for a little help, it dosn't hurt to give it.

To those who took obvious offence to my statement, it wasn't intended to offend. I was just trying to say (in so many words - although it appears now that I'm going to have to start wording my complete thought so it's clear) that newbies are just that, "new". They don't know everything that a long time member might know. 
For example : The search function is something that anyone who's been on here for a while should know well. However, as crazy as it might sound, a newbie might not know to search. 
IMO, the best way to help someone who's asking a repetative question is to do the following : Answer their question and then politely inform them that they need to try searching for the answers before asking the question, next time. Then, just let the thread die. If certain questions become a huge deal then a FAQ might be in order.
I guess it just comes down to personal feelings. I don't mind cutting a newbie some slack every once in a while. 
This is JMO.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I think it's time for people to do a little research on thier own. Take the initative to learn about thier car...instead of just relying on others to do all the work for them.
> 
> If you read that first post, it's obvious that the guy needs to do some reading about the car.
> 
> It would of took a few seconds for that person to do a search and find the information they were looking for...


I understand your frustration, and it's justified. However, not everyone *knows * how to go about learning about their cars. A lot of people on this site seem to be pretty young. Just point them in the right direction and if they continue to "not help themselves" then flame away.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think _your_ lame, I thought the statement you made was a bit lame.

I (and many others) had to start by going out and getting our hands dirty. We did not have a resource like this to just ask people where my dip stick is and crap like that...

We had to learn on our own. 

Now, I'm not saying that everyone should have to do it that way, and I think that NF is a great resource for the noobs...but...it's not like he was asking about swapping out cams or something...they are asking about "euro" tails for a B13 se-r.

Hell, if I owned this site, you would only see the SEARCH button for the first week after registration :cheers: :fluffy:


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

This thread turned out to be hilarious IMO.

I see and understand both points of view. However, I got flamed within my first 10 posts and guess what, I learned my lesson quickly. I search and search and search some more (figuring that I am using the wrong terminology), then I ask. I would have gotten offended, but I knew that there was more to NF, then to cry for every criticism. Since then, I have put out questions after searching and gotten proven results and also some more criticism, but that's okay. Love you car and be happy. NF is great. :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

darufone said:


> Love you car and be happy. NF is great. :thumbup:



:cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## jsem0n (Apr 26, 2004)

*thanks*

well guys, i appreciate it anyways... i feel like a dumbass but it was very rude of some of the people on here to make complete a**holes out of themselves... everybody was a newbie at one point or another, but when they came up in here, i'm sure they probably got a warm welcome... oh well... thanks anyways guys... i'm out
Jason


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yah, they dont make those tails for that car. go get some SE-L tails, much bettah


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, come on now.....
Don't act all butt hurt about this a month later :fluffy:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> yah, they dont make those tails for that car. go get some SE-L tails, much bettah


he drives a 200sx not a sentra :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....o.........then uhm, ignore my last post


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hmmm, they don't make Euros for ANY USDM Car. Not even the civic. Euros don't exist unless you ship them directly from Europe that is.

I think we need a new policy. ANY thread that has EUROS in it be automatically deleted without question.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are some nice Euro./Aus. 200SX tails.
I don't think they will fit unless you break out the chainsaw and the bondo


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I think we need a new policy. ANY thread that has EUROS in it be automatically deleted without question.


agreed.. also altezzas too ! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oooo, I like these Euros, you think they'll fit my Sentra?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Those 307 tails look like they would take less work to get to fit than the OEM Euro./Aus. 200SX tails would.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Those 307 tails look like they would take less work to get to fit than the OEM Euro./Aus. 200SX tails would.


Oh yea, and they're all over ebay. I think APC makes them.


----------

